# Liv 52 or Milk thistle??



## therock (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all,just after a few opinions on these 2 products,which do you prefer..Milk thistle or Liv 52

Cheers? :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive only ever used milk thistle and my liver is usually ok when bloods are done. never tried liv52.


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

I will be and usaully do use both mate, its better safe than sorry IMO.


----------



## therock (Jan 5, 2009)

How many of both to you take daily mate? thanx


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

taking the during running an oral eg dbol will only put extra strain on your liver. They should be used after pct to cleanse liver


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I take 3 x DS Liv-52 ED


----------



## therock (Jan 5, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> taking the during running an oral eg dbol will only put extra strain on your liver. They should be used after pct to cleanse liver


So for eg,i'm taking d-bol for the first 4 weeks of my cycle then carrying on to the 12th week with sus n dece,would you start the Liv 52 a few days after stopping the d-bol?

Thanx


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

LiftHeavy said:


> taking the during running an oral eg dbol will only put extra strain on your liver. They should be used after pct to cleanse liver


Not heard that one before.

Interesting theory.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

mick_the_brick said:


> I take 3 x DS Liv-52 ED


Snap:beer:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> taking the during running an oral eg dbol will only put extra strain on your liver. They should be used after pct to cleanse liver


i would have thought running up to and during the cycle would be the most benificial to you liver

N


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> taking the during running an oral eg dbol will only put extra strain on your liver. They should be used after pct to cleanse liver


My training makes me want to disagree with this but I will look into it more before I say that the statement is wrong.

Im kinda in agreement with newdur on this one.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Read the studies on it, most of them say Milk Thistle (silymarin) doesnt do anything for your liver, either to protect it or cleanse it. Liver cleansing is a fine art and to truly do it, you pretty much need to fast so as to put no strain on it at all.

Dont waste your money, buy some decent anti-oxidant complex instead.

SD


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> taking the during running an oral eg dbol will only put extra strain on your liver. They should be used after pct to cleanse liver


 Info on this would be great seeing that this contradicts what i have learnt.

Liv 52 supports liver function.

Milk thistle by it self is not the best IMO it also is said to effect protein synthesis.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree that Milk thisle is not the best OTC remedy for liver function but my dissagreement is whether it puts more strain on the liver by using orals and some kind of liver cleansing agent together.

I think I would have to agree that you just have to keep your oral cycle short, between 6-8 weeks so that you can rebound from it.

It would be different for everyone, since some people drink and take pain meds whether it be OTC medication or a perscription drug.

These all put a related strain on the liver function.


----------



## therock (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanx for all the comments on this....sounds to me as if evry individual is different and is down to what suits them best... i have heard a few negative things about the milk thistle so i think ill give the Liv 52 a go,the ones i have purchased are the double strenght,60 caps per tub

Thanx again


----------

